# Waterbased Airbrush Paint?



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

Van ***** is getting rid of my favorite airbrush Paint, Wildlife Colors. Wondering if anyone new who else might carry Wildlife Colors (or any other good Taxidermy-quality waterbased paints), and if anyone knows a distributer that carries Wildlife colors fingerpaints for scale-tipping.


----------

